# Canada PR requirements



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to apply PR in Canada. But I dont know if I am eligible to apply. I have completed Bachelor in Electronics and Communication engineer, I have 5+ years of working experince as software developer.

I have a question that, will my education background and job difference hamper applying for Canada? Is my work experience enough for applying and what is the minm IELTS score required for Canada PR, do we need each band 7 ?

Any help is highly appreciated? 
Thanks


----------



## kari13 (Aug 23, 2015)

*PR status*

You can follow most of the advice on this website regarding PR eligibility. It is CIC website. There has to be a good IELTS score, which assesses performance on reading, writing, speaking etc. A balanced score always helps. Refer the details on the link above.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You really cannot apply for PR status from outside Canada unless you are highly specialized and in high demand. 
You need to follow the Express Entry procedures outlined here. Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

*Canada PR*



Auld Yin said:


> You really cannot apply for PR status from outside Canada unless you are highly specialized and in high demand.
> You need to follow the Express Entry procedures outlined here. Citizenship and Immigration Canada



Ok, thanks for the reply. For apllying via express entry, do job and bachelor education need to be closely related ? As my bachelor degree is electronics and communication engineering and my job is related to software. 

Will this create obstacle in the process? Your answer will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

newuserA said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. For apllying via express entry, do job and bachelor education need to be closely related ? As my bachelor degree is electronics and communication engineering and my job is related to software.
> 
> Will this create obstacle in the process? Your answer will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


No!


----------

